# How long do welfare keep claims



## theredfox (5 May 2011)

Hi All trying to get a letter from Welfare to say I was on a disability allowance   in year 2000.I am trying to go on a computer  course in september but they need proof that I was on DA for epelispy .but they said records dont go back that far when I contacted Longford .
Any help would be great 
tia


----------



## Ildánach (5 May 2011)

I don't know how long they keep records, but can I ask why do the course need to know what social welfare payment you were on 11 years ago?  You can always request your file under Freedom of Information Act, although obviously this won't help you if they haven't kept the records.


----------



## Ann1 (5 May 2011)

They may not have them in Longford office but Social Welfare will have  the records. Write a letter to the branch manager of Longford requesting  the information and he will get it for you.  Keep two copies of the  letter and give one to the company or department you wish to do the  course with. That way they will know you have made an effort to get the  information for them. Each one of us have a social welfare file and all  the information is kept from the first day we pay a stamp/PRSI. Also a  phone call to the Social Welfare helpline explaining your situation  could help.


----------



## gipimann (5 May 2011)

The reason that Social Welfare may not have your records is that DA wasn't always paid by Social Welfare.

Disability Allowance used to be called Disabled Persons Maintenance Allowance (DPMA) and was paid by the Health Boards. I can't remember exactly when it transferred over to SW, but I think it may have been after 2000.

Your claim papers may still be with the local Health Board (HSE) offices.

Edit: The transfer was longer ago than I thought!   Claims transferred from the Health Boards to SW in October 1996.   If you were on a payment at that stage, it's possible that the claim papers may have remained with the health board.


----------



## Ann1 (6 May 2011)

gipimann said:


> The reason that Social Welfare may not have your records is that DA wasn't always paid by Social Welfare.
> 
> Disability Allowance used to be called Disabled Persons Maintenance Allowance (DPMA) and was paid by the Health Boards. I can't remember exactly when it transferred over to SW, but I think it may have been after 2000.
> 
> ...



I understand that the physical paperwork from the OP's DPMA may not be available to the Dept of Social Welfare but surely they have added credits to his PRSI history for the time he was receiving illness benefit. If that is the case could he maybe request written confirmation from Dept of Social Welfare as to the history they have on record for him.


----------

